# 3 week old plant, yellow leaves on the bottom, brown spots, what could it be?



## boardercross91

well, i have been growing my plants for 3 weeks. they were doing great, and then i added a 25 watt cfl to mixture, and i can see increased growth rate, but my plants arent looking to great, i thought they were over watered and i just did a transplant to a new pot, so im not sure. ill snap some pics and show you guys, what do you think it could be?


----------



## Sticky_Budz

boardercross91 said:
			
		

> well, i have been growing my plants for 3 weeks. they were doing great, and then i added a 25 watt cfl to mixture, and i can see increased growth rate, but my plants aren't looking to great, i thought they were over watered and i just did a transplant to a new pot, so im not sure. ill snap some pics and show you guys, what do you think it could be?


 you say just added another cfl 25watt what other lights are in there and how close are they does it look like heat burn are the tips burnt? it could be nute burn too have you been feeding them? what kind of soil did you trans plant them in? does that soil already have nutes in it? the pics will help us all figure out the problem too but we need to know everything that you did different to them that could of led to this happening


----------



## jash

the transplant you did should help plants recover at this age,it worked for me at same problems(my problem at same age was due to heavy prefert soil with less N,like 16-18-20),anyway you have to post pics,


----------



## boardercross91

it was miracle grow potting mix, most prefer not to use it, but i was having great results with my 25 watt flourescent in there by itself, but only one plant was doing really good. now all 3 plants are doing great, but this one has the marks, camera battery is dead so im charging it right now, so ill have pics up later.


----------



## Sticky_Budz

I use Mg soil in all my grows only time I've had a problem was when i had mites and had nothing to do with the soil just some people dont like it and some do its strong stuff and some people dont read on the bag that it feeds up to three months and end up adding more ferts to it 
Me when i get a new bag i put it in a five gallon bucket and flush it a few times let it dry up and ready for uses works great for seedlings so they dont get burnt 
Well bro will be looking forward to your pics peace


----------



## boardercross91

thanks alot, i have had nothing but good luck with the soil up until this point, but my other plants are doing great so im not sure. i think i just need to get some fresh air in the grow box every couple hours or something, that could be the problem, because i have not checked on the plants nearly as much as i use too getting new air in the small grow box. pics will be up in 5 minutes.


----------



## boardercross91

well, my camera battery wont charge,and i cant find the pics on my phone. i thought maybe it wasnt humid enough in their because i havent been keeping my water dish in their, but im not sure if its too much light, or not enough light, or not enough water, or nutrients, how can i tell, i let my water sit for around 3 days before it even touches the plants too?

the top leaves look very good nice, very straight, sturdy, and a nice dark green. and the its growing great, should i just switch back to flourescent tubes, or what?
could it be the heat from the cfl? it might not be much, but its possible for it to heat up the 2 by2x3 box isnt it?


----------



## Anarchist_UK

there can never be too much light (within reason) just having th light too close


----------



## boardercross91

thats what i meant, although the cfl is atleast 6 inches from any part of the plant, isnt that plenty of space for it not to get burnt?


----------



## Anarchist_UK

i think that should be enough


----------



## boardercross91

well, could heat be a cause, i dont think its really hot in there though? also, i am exsperiencing a white cover on top of my soil, at first i thought it was ferts just building up on top, but it looks like mold, go's away when i water them but comes back within 2 days or so. could this be eating up all my nutes and robbing my plant of its food and light?


i know this is one of those things that i need pics for, so im going to get some one way or another, but i will get some


----------



## boardercross91

well, heres one pic i could get, its not clear at all, although you can make out the brown spots and the yellow in the leave, whats up with it? i put drops of waters on the leaves to hopefully help out a lil bit.


----------



## boardercross91

the leaves are much worse, and i have decided to shut the cfl down for a couple days to see if that helps, i dont know what it could be seeings as its starting from the bottom leaves. are they suppose to fall off or not, if i cut them off could it help?


----------



## Mutt

PH is probably off looking at how they are yellowing with brown speckles.
True bright yellow is a sign of "N" being too low. MG soil, I've had that trouble before. 
Check your PH.

Also please upload pictures directly to site.MPMF Server is in holland. photobucket is not.(read there privacy policy carefully, you be a little bit suprised).
Just use the "manage attachments" button on your reply/post screen.


----------



## boardercross91

well today the leaves were lookng bad, so i cut 3 off, and now the plants looking really good except on a couple leaf tips. i just transplanted them again, to brand new soil that was washed down, and set to dry for a couple hours. while transplanting the plant, i noticed some roots broke off the plants, nothing big, a couple here and there, just wondering if this should weaken my plant or not?


----------



## Hick

boardercross91 said:
			
		

> well today the leaves were lookng bad, so i cut 3 off, and now the plants looking really good except on a couple leaf tips. i just transplanted them again, to brand new soil that was washed down, and set to dry for a couple hours. while transplanting the plant, i noticed some roots broke off the plants, nothing big, a couple here and there, just wondering if this should weaken my plant or not?


removing leaves or roots are not "beneficial" to your plant. 
as mutt statd..Ph is probably way off..."have you checked the ph?{???
over watering will cause the mold/mildew problem, along with a host of other problems.


----------



## boardercross91

its fine now, transplanted it again last night and its doing much better already.


----------



## Hick

You don't have a way to check ph ..do you?...


----------

